# Escape from SA



## minneso (Nov 25, 2001)

First - Thank you to Innergel for everything!

Here are two more beauties from Rashid. My 56cm and Innergel's 61cm Corsa'

I cant wait to build mine up! Cheers Eric in AZ


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow, both of those Strada frames look very nice.
As a side note, it's good to see Innergel landed a beautiful frame after putting in so much legwork on this.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

minneso said:


> First - Thank you to Innergel for everything!
> 
> Here are two more beauties from Rashid. My 56cm and Innergel's 61cm Corsa'
> 
> I cant wait to build mine up! Cheers Eric in AZ


Midnight blue color I believe, they look awesome. Just an observation, my recent S.A. O.S. Strada has the E. Merckx logo down the seat tube, must be a different year. What does the fork look like? Is it similar to the MXL? Or did I get the wrong length and model fork as well?


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Cannibal, methinks you got the wrong fork. It's definately a MXL fork on your OS Strada. The proper fork should be similar to a corsa 0.1 but painted the frame colour.

Google it and see or revisit Rashid's Queen's Cycles.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

Marz said:


> Cannibal, methinks you got the wrong fork. It's definately a MXL fork on your OS Strada. The proper fork should be similar to a corsa 0.1 but painted the frame colour.
> 
> Google it and see or revisit Rashid's Queen's Cycles.


Hey Marz,
the fork color matches the frame perfectly; however, I believe you're correct with your assessment, not the right size or model. On the bright side, the MXL fork is unequivocally breathtaking. It may hang on my ceiling as Belgian art, but first I'll correspond with Rashid to attempt to rectify problem.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Eric, my friend, these pics literally gave me goosebumps. I was having some minor reservations about buying this Strada, but not anymore. Holy cow, it's even better than I thought it was going to be! The deep blue is simply stunning. I think I like it better than my MXL paint.

:thumbsup: x infinity


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*awesome*

Inner I'm stoked for you. Almost regretting not-swooping you ;o).Nah, think good thoughts for me.I'll need some kharma pts next Monday


----------



## minneso (Nov 25, 2001)

*Forks*

Both forks are chromed and detailed with matching blue in the EM logo on the forks crown. And to top it off both forks have apx 1-3 inches of threads showing after being installed.

The only difference is that my frame has a small decal on the seat tune indicating a genuine Eddy Merckx paint job. My 57 has the letter G and innergels's 61 has the letter F on the bottom brackets. I am guessing they are newer frames.

Now the real question is where can I find silver Veloce group with upgraded Centaur silver cranks? Or even better an older silver Chorus group? I also plan on using my Ultegra/Open Pro wheels with a SRAM cassette and white bar tape.

Thanks for the nice comments! Eric


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

minneso said:


> Both forks are chromed and detailed with matching blue in the EM logo on the forks crown. And to top it off both forks have apx 1-3 inches of threads showing after being installed.
> 
> The only difference is that my frame has a small decal on the seat tune indicating a genuine Eddy Merckx paint job. My 57 has the letter G and innergels's 61 has the letter F on the bottom brackets. I am guessing they are newer frames.
> 
> ...


I was thinking about a full silver build too. The frame kind of begs for it, IMO. I'm all Shimano on my current bikes, but I think this might be my first foray into Campy. I was also toying with the idea of trying a honey colored Brooks and some of that matching elk hide leather wrap from Velo Orange. The honey brown might be a nice contrast to the navy blue. Ahh, the trying decisions we must make for our love of bikes :wink:

atp, what's going on next Monday? I'm sending good kharma your way regardless of what it's for.


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

minneso said:


> And to top it off both forks have apx 1-3 inches of threads showing after being installed.
> 
> Just checking. I could not exactly tell from your post, but with the headset installed or not installed do you have 1-3 inches threads showing? If the headset is not installed you will need more than 1" thread showing.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> Inner I'm stoked for you. Almost regretting not-swooping you ;o).Nah, think good thoughts for me.I'll need some kharma pts next Monday


You finally commit to that pretty Italian?


----------



## minneso (Nov 25, 2001)

*fork steerer tube length*

I expect to cut 1.5 inches off the fork POST headset installation. Right now I am leaning towards a pink King threadset to highlight the Italy boot sticker on the seat tube.

Thanks Eric


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*no this quest*

is far more odd ball, closer to my roots

tis one of those"I never bought and deeply regret"


----------

